# Phrag. fischeri 'Purple Plum'



## tomkalina (Feb 19, 2021)

This year's rendition of our darkest Phrag. fischeri clone.


----------



## kitfox (Feb 19, 2021)

OM gosh! How many blooms on that spike?


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2021)

I've never seen a more perfect petite flower and there's been a lot of them judging by the old spike. Fantastic growing, Tom.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nice fischeri, Tom!Could you send a higer resolution picture?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 20, 2021)

Lovely fischeri with a very fitting name


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 20, 2021)

kitfox said:


> OM gosh! How many blooms on that spike?


That's the fifth flower on that inflorescence.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 20, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Very nice fischeri, Tom!Could you send a higer resolution picture?


Unfortunately, I no longer have a "real" camera to do that. All my photos are taken with an older model iPhone.


----------



## cpmaniac (Feb 20, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2021)

Nice, any tips on how to grow this species, besides tray culture?


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 22, 2021)

Not growing this species in trays - just don't have the room; Most of the adults are growing in 3 1/4" square pots in an area that gets warmer and brighter than where we grow Phrag. besseae. We water this species twice a week; once with city water (Lake Michigan) for it's Ca/Mg content and once with our standard fertilizer water (in winter, this would be 90% R/O + 10% city water (LM) + 15-5-15 CaMg @ 50 mg/L N concentration). In warmer months, we replace the 15-5-15 with Peters 30-10-10, keeping the N conc. the same 50 mg/L. Not sure if this would work in conditions other than our greenhouse, but it's a starting point.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks. This species is not easy for us. I will see if relocating helps.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 22, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. This species is not easy for us. I will see if relocating helps.


Forgot to add: They're growing in our standard 8-1-1 ratio mix (8 parts sm. fir bark (Rexius) + 1 part #3 size charcoal + 1 part sm. perlite). We tried Orchiata because of it's longevity, but the plants didn't grow as well. Tried LECA as well with same experience as Orchiata.


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2021)

I killed one several years ago and now I'm afraid to try again. Perhaps I can blame it on the Orchiata...nah.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 23, 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 25, 2021)

Just ordered one from Tom. Thanks!


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2021)

SK let me know how the plant develops in that TX heat.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2021)

Will do Abax. It should as my schlimii does, right Tom or not? it's in S/H


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 27, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Will do Abax. It should as my schlimii does, right Tom or not? it's in S/H


It’s a warmer grower than schlimii, so if you’re currently growing schlimii well in your conditions, fischeri should do at least as well.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks Tom. It has a number of burnt tips on it but otherwise schlimii is growing well. The dang thing always tries blooming in Aug and blast. P fischeri is a spring bloomer?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I will move my schlimii (Badly tip burnt) to SH and my fischeri out of Orchiata.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 5, 2021)

Dang, wish mine was that generous with the flower count.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2021)

The plants arrived just as promised. Thanks Tom!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 6, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Tom. It has a number of burnt tips on it but otherwise schlimii is growing well. The dang thing always tries blooming in Aug and blast. P fischeri is a spring bloomer?View attachment 25859


Phrag. fischeri is a winter/spring bloomer for us; although I think it is quite variable.


----------

